# transmission



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

When we returned from our 75 mile trip, I wa waiting for wifey to go open the garage. I got out and saw a small puddle of T fluid under my leak. When I put the car in reverse it wouldn't move. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr
I hopped out and poured my last 1/2 quart into it. success.
Next day after I fix the leak..........(no more leaked out during the night) started it up and checked the fluid level it was fine.
Does make me nervous..........can just a 1/2 quart keep it fron going in reverse? Or is this old trannie simply on its last leg?
thanks as always
Tk


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Normally, no. But if the filter pickup has fallen off, then yes, as it will only pull fluid at the top of the pan. I would pull the pan and verify that the filter and tube is installed. Also a great time to check for debris in the bottom of the pan which will tell you the condition of the trans, and a good time to change the filter and add fresh ATF. TH400's are a cheap and easy rebuild, if that's what's ultimately needed.


----------



## srea76 (Jul 28, 2014)

Even Brand new ones are very cheap at summit.


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Well, I checked all the fluids and headed out again. When I accelerate there's a 'whine' going on, that increases on acceleration. At first I thought it maybe the powers steering pump. But the fluid was fine.
Sounds like the tranny im thinking?
thanks as always
Tk


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You can check the fluid levels all you want, but if the filter fell off of the pickup, you won't solve a thing. Did you pull the pan and check it out? Whine is indicative of inadequate/aerated fluid at the trans pump. Not good. And will cause damage to the trans.


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

no I didn't. the shop I take it too did replace the pan gasket and I believe they did the filter too. just sayin


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The torque converter should have some freeplay before you bolt it up to the flexplate. In other words, you need to pull it forward to meet the flexplate to bolt it up. Should be 1/4-3/8" or so. If that's too tight, you can load the pump. If that isn't it, the trans needs to come out for a rebuild or repair. Check the flow through the cooler in the radiator, too, though. It sounds like the pump is working too hard and there is a fluid restriction.


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

there was a little more than a 1/4'' freeplay as I recall. wifeys father rebuilt the tranny on their coffee table back in 1995 lol. it has leaked from day one
thanks Uncle Gee
Tk


----------

